# Schleien gezielt befischen...?



## Endmin (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Haben im Verein einen neuen Weiher dazubekommen in dem der Weißfischbestand sehr hoch ist. Vorallem Karauschen machen sich über alles her was nach fressbarem aussieht. 
Jedoch soll es auch Schleien in diesem Weiher geben.
Als Köder habe ich bisher versucht: Tauwurm, Mistwurm, Maden, Mais und kleine Frolicstückchen jedoch nur Bisse von Karauschen bekommen.

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee die Schleien gezielt zu befischen?

Entstehen Gründelblasen ausschließlich von Schleien?

Wie geht ihr vor wenn ihr Gründelblasen irgendwo seht? direkt anwerfen oder z.B. in einem Meter Abstand?


gruß


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*

Karauschen gründeln auch und erzeugen Blasen. Es sind aber immer nur wenige und kleinere als bei Schleien.

Bei so vielen Karauschen helfen nur grössere Köder(Pellets, Boilies, Hartmais . . .).

Manchmal beissen Schleien wenn man direkt in die Blasen wirft(bzw. genau davor). Die Regel isses aber nicht. Manchmal werden sie dadurch verschreckt und verschwinden.

Darum ist es meist besser den Köder in die vermutete Wanderrichtung zu legen.


----------



## Endmin (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*

In welcher Größe sollte man die Boilies und Pellets wählen?
10 mm?


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*



Endmin schrieb:


> In welcher Größe sollte man die Boilies und Pellets wählen?
> 10 mm?




Ist ein guter Anfang. Wenn immer noch Karauschen beissen, 12er, 14er oder 16er.
Dann sollte Ruhe sein. Die Karauschen haben ein kleines Maul.


----------



## Endmin (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*

Vor ganzen Frolics am Haar schrecken sie nicht zurück |gr:
Wenn es keinen anderen Weg gibt, dann werd ich mich mal ein bisschen in die Abendstunden gehen, dann werden die Karauschen vllt Ruhe geben...


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*



Endmin schrieb:


> Vor ganzen Frolics am Haar schrecken sie nicht zurück |gr:
> Wenn es keinen anderen Weg gibt, dann werd ich mich mal ein bisschen in die Abendstunden gehen, dann werden die Karauschen vllt Ruhe geben...



Nö, die beissen wie Schleien, auch nachts und in den Dämmerungen.:m
Meist sogar besser als am Tag.


----------



## Endmin (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*

Naja, von 50 Karauschen wird hoffentlich auch mal eine Schleie dabei sein 

Schleien über 50 cm werden denk ich mal bei uns eher die Seltenheit bleiben. 
Der Weiher hat keine Seerosenfelder und keine Schilfgürtel, nur 1 Zulauf, 1 Ablaufbach und wenige Überhängende Büsche. 
Würdet ihr dann so an am Ufer fischen wie möglich, oder eher weiter weg vom Ufer? Tiefes Wasser (1,5m) oder eher flaches Wasser (0,50 - 1,00m)?


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*

Tagsüber weiter draussen und je später es wird, umso dichter. In der Nacht quasi vor den Füssen.

Aber pssssssssssssttt . . .:m


----------



## Bassey (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*

Bei mir beißen die Schleien gerne 10cm über dem Grund auf Dendrobenas, aber eine gut ausgebleite Pose ist wichtig. Nach der Dämmerung fange ich dann ganz gut


----------



## BARSCH123 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*

Hey,

fischt hir jemand gezielt mit festblei auf schleien ?

ich kenne ein gewässer was kaum karpfen beherbergt dafür aber massenhaft große schleien.
Dieses gewässer würde ich gerne gezielt mit festblei auf schleien befischen. 

Meine Frage:

Wie sieht eine Festblei montage für schleien aus ?

- welche vorfachlänge
- welcher haken 
- welcher haken köder ? (Boilies ?) 
auch wenn die schleien warscheinlich noch nie einen boilie gefressen haben ?

oder eher Maggot clips, etc. ?

ich habe schon gehört das man zum schleienfischen mit festblei das vorfach länger wählt als beim karpfenfischen ?!


über hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Tl.


----------



## Vinino1 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*

NImm eine normale Karpfenmontage einen 14mm Boilie und du wirst deine Schleien fangen.
Nimm aber sicherheitshalber eine KArpfentaugliche Rute mit


----------



## BARSCH123 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*

aber wen eine "normale" karpfen montage auch so gut auf scheien funktioniert, müsste man ja theoretisch beim "normalen" karpfenansitz auch schleien fangen und das ist ja nun mal selten.

auserdem Boilie/Pellets als köder, obwohl die schleien damit noch nie in berührung gekommen sind ? 

Danke schonmal.

Tl.


----------



## Bassey (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> aber wen eine "normale" karpfen montage auch so gut auf scheien funktioniert, müsste man ja theoretisch beim "normalen" karpfenansitz auch schleien fangen und das ist ja nun mal selten.



Wenn eine riesen Horde Karpfen den Platz pflügt dann fühlen sich schleien nicht sonderlich wohl. Zumal die meisten Karpfenangler meines Wissens nach offene Strecken, suchen, kleine Krautfreie Bänke im Wasser etc um die Karpfen zu beangeln. Schleien sind zumindest bei uns vorsichtige Fische die sich eher im Kraut verstecken. Würdest du bei mir im Waldsee an einer bestimmten Ecke wie ich auf Karpfen Angeln müsstest du durchaus mit Schleien rechnen.

Dort wo sich die Fressreviere überschneiden fängt man beides.


----------



## BARSCH123 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*

ok, das leuchtet ein.

aber es bleibt die frage, trotzdem mit mini boilies fischen obwohl die schleien noch nie in berührung mit boilies gekommen sind ?

Tl.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> aber es bleibt die frage, trotzdem mit mini boilies fischen obwohl die schleien noch nie in berührung mit boilies gekommen sind ?



Würde ich nicht so machen. Du hast 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. Miniboilies 2-3 Tage vorfüttern, damit die Fische ihre Erfahrungen damit machen können.
2. Mit Maden oder Wurm an der Festbleimontage fischen. Mais geht auch sehr gut.


----------



## BARSCH123 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*

So hatte ich mir das auch schon gedacht.

aber 2-3 tage vorfüttern bei einer 153ha talsperre halte ich für ziemlich wenig.

ich denke man sollte mindestens ein halbes jahr täglich 5 - 10 kilo boilies an 5-10 verschiedenen stellen füttern damit  die schleien auch die boilies als nahrung akzeptieren.


Tl.


----------



## Bassey (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> So hatte ich mir das auch schon gedacht.
> 
> aber 2-3 tage vorfüttern bei einer 153ha talsperre halte ich für ziemlich wenig.
> 
> ...



Viel zu viel... Suche eine krautige Stelle mit Schatten, wo die Schleien Schutz haben, füttere 14 Tage lang alle 2 Tage und die Fische werden da sein... 2kg am Tag reichen da...


----------



## BARSCH123 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*

ok, 

ich bedanke mich für eure bemühungen #6

Tl.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> So hatte ich mir das auch schon gedacht.
> 
> aber 2-3 tage vorfüttern bei einer 153ha talsperre halte ich für ziemlich wenig.
> 
> ...



In einer 153ha Talsperre wurde sicherlich schonmal mit Boilies geangelt. Und wenn die Karpfen Boilies kennen, tun dies die Schleien auch. 14Kilo Boilies vorfüttern ist meiner Meinung nach maßlos übertrieben. Entscheidest du dich für den richtigen Platz, reichen auch 2 Kilo an 3 Tagen locker aus.


----------



## BARSCH123 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*

das ist es ja eben, in der talsperre wurden noch nie karpfen besetzt, sondern schleien.

die stelle ist eig. auch egal, hab schon oft schleien als beifang beim aalfischen gehabt. außderdem sieht man die schleien in der gesamten sperre am ufer gründeln.

Ich werde es einfach mal mit den genanten tipps probieren.

Tl.


----------



## micha84 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*

Hey


ich hätte eine Frage und zwar ab wan sagt man das ein Schleie Kapital ist?? In meinem Buch steht das eine Schleie 60cm höchstmass erreicht.

Ich war heute angeln und wollte nur Rotaugen fangen als etwas an der Schnurr zog ich musst wirklich hard um den Fisch drillen der Haken war am max. belastet nach minuten drill konnte ich den Fisch raushollen. Ich sah gleich es ist eine Schleie und war verdammt verwundert wie riesig diese war ich habe versucht den Haken zu lösen aber keine chance das Blut war überall im Maul schon ich musste es leider notschlachten den so das konnte ich nicht verantworten, auch wen gerade Schonzeit für den Fisch ist.
Jedenfalls hatte die Schleie 52cm und war grosser als so mancher Karpfen wo ich gefangen habe.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*

In einem alten Buch las ich mal was von 80cm.|kopfkrat

Ob es stimmt weiss ich nicht, aber über 70cm werden sie auf jeden Fall.:m


----------



## Dunraven (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*



micha84 schrieb:


> schon ich musste es leider notschlachten den so das konnte ich nicht verantworten, auch wen gerade Schonzeit für den Fisch ist.




Petri zur Schleie, aber ihr habe eine Schonzeit für die? 
Aber bei vielen Fischen ist es so das die Literatur Maximalgrößen angibt die in der Natur schon mehrfach mit Fängen durch Angler und Fischer überschritten wurden. Von daher kann man denen selten wirklich glauben.


----------



## micha84 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*

Ja haben ab dem 15 Mai bis 30 Juni Schonzeit. Die Schleie hatte beim ausnehmen Eier dabei gehabt tat mir echt leid aber habe wohl mit dem Haken wichtige Ader verletzt.


----------



## Endmin (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*

Hab mir gerade eben mal ein paar Hitlisten durchgeschaut und da war die längste 64 cm mit über 8 Pfd. ich denk die 80 cm waren vllt mal ein einmaliger Fang, aber ob das mit der Wahrheit übereinstimmt ist wieder die andere Frage |kopfkrat
Werd jetzt demnächst mal den Weiher einbisschen mit der Lotmontage erkunden solange die Schleien Schonzeit haben. Vielleicht find ich ja ein paar verkrautete Stellen


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*

Eben mal bei F&F reingeschaut und da war die Grösste 66 cm bei 5,6 kg.

Also sind 70 cm absolut plausibel und etwas mehr jedenfalls denkbar.:m


----------



## Hardyfan (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> .....mindestens ein halbes jahr täglich 5 - 10 kilo boilies an 5-10 verschiedenen stellen füttern.....


 
Donnerwetter.
180 (Tage) x 7,5 (Mittelwert Boiliemenge) x 5 (€ je Kilo) =

*6.750,-- €*

versenkt.


----------



## Dunraven (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*

Interessant.
Wobei ich mich frage ob Du sie auch hättest mitnehmen dürfen. Also in Niedersachsen haben sie ja keine Schonzeit, aber da sagt das Gesetz klar das man Fische die in der Schonzeit zu sehr verletzt wurden töten und entsprechend entsorgen muss. Sprich nimmst Du sie mit und aus ist das ein Verstoß gegen die Schonzeit. Da hättest Du sie also zerschneiden und wieder rein werfen müssen. Denn eines sollte klar sein, wenn Du sie mit nimmst, dann glaubt Dir keiner das sie zu schwer verletzt war. Das sagt irgendwie jeder der in der Schonzeit erwischt wird. Das nur als kleiner Hinweis (wie gesagt keine Ahnung wie es bei Euch ist) damit Du Dich da evt. mal schlau machst. Nicht das Du irgendwann dann mal wieder sowas hat und dann dran bist.


----------



## Case (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*

Zum Glück wohnt er in BW. Hier heißt es sinngemäß ....." Verletzte, nicht lebensfähige Fische ( Schonzeit, Mindestmaß )müssen entnommen, und einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden."

Das mit dem Zerschneiden oder Vergraben hatten wir auch schon. Das war wohl ein Umweltproblem. 

Case

Petri zur Prachtschleie, übrigens.

Soweit zum OT.

Schleien haben kleine Reviere von denen sie sich nicht weit entfernen. Als erstes musst Du so ein Revier finden, und dann kannst Du gezielt anfuttern. Ich futter einmal Wöchentlich mit Fertigfutter, Mais, und wenn ich grad welche habe, mit Maden. So halt bischen während ich angle. 

Ich befische Schleien schon speziell, aber das wichtigste ist, den Standort zu kennen. Ist zumindest bei uns so.


----------



## micha84 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Interessant.
> Wobei ich mich frage ob Du sie auch hättest mitnehmen dürfen. Also in Niedersachsen haben sie ja keine Schonzeit, aber da sagt das Gesetz klar das man Fische die in der Schonzeit zu sehr verletzt wurden töten und entsprechend entsorgen muss. Sprich nimmst Du sie mit und aus ist das ein Verstoß gegen die Schonzeit. Da hättest Du sie also zerschneiden und wieder rein werfen müssen. Denn eines sollte klar sein, wenn Du sie mit nimmst, dann glaubt Dir keiner das sie zu schwer verletzt war. Das sagt irgendwie jeder der in der Schonzeit erwischt wird. Das nur als kleiner Hinweis (wie gesagt keine Ahnung wie es bei Euch ist) damit Du Dich da evt. mal schlau machst. Nicht das Du irgendwann dann mal wieder sowas hat und dann dran bist.





Wie Case schön geschrieben habe wohne ich in BW und habe hier meinen Schein gemacht, ausserdem habe ich einen Vereinsmitglied nachgefragt wie ich handeln sollte er meinte "Nimm das Ding mit die verreckt eh im Wasser später". Aus dem Grund habe ich den Fisch auch geschlachtet und heute verputzt hat wunderbar geschmeckt :l:l


----------



## Dunraven (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*

Ne ist ja ok.
Da hat jedes BL ja seine Regeln. War halt nur Neugierde und der Hinweis da mal zu schauen wie es bei euch ist. Nicht das Du da eben mal Ärger bekommst. Aber wenn es so drin steht passt es ja (wobei dann ja leider auch jedes schwarze Schaf sich so raus reden kann).


----------



## BARSCH123 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> Donnerwetter.
> 180 (Tage) x 7,5 (Mittelwert Boiliemenge) x 5 (€ je Kilo) =
> 
> *6.750,-- €*
> ...




2,00€ je Kilo, bitte. (ich machs mir selbst). 

Tl.


----------



## Freund96 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleien gezielt befischen...?*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Interessant.
> Wobei ich mich frage ob Du sie auch hättest mitnehmen dürfen. Also in Niedersachsen haben sie ja keine Schonzeit, aber da sagt das Gesetz klar das man Fische die in der Schonzeit zu sehr verletzt wurden töten und entsprechend entsorgen muss. Sprich nimmst Du sie mit und aus ist das ein Verstoß gegen die Schonzeit. Da hättest Du sie also zerschneiden und wieder rein werfen müssen. Denn eines sollte klar sein, wenn Du sie mit nimmst, dann glaubt Dir keiner das sie zu schwer verletzt war. Das sagt irgendwie jeder der in der Schonzeit erwischt wird. Das nur als kleiner Hinweis (wie gesagt keine Ahnung wie es bei Euch ist) damit Du Dich da evt. mal schlau machst. Nicht das Du irgendwann dann mal wieder sowas hat und dann dran bist.


 
Dch man darf sie mitnehmen wenn sie verletzt sind man muss es nur Beweisen, also Haken drin lassen und evtl. noch ein zwei Fotos von den Blutungen dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite


----------

